# Toronto guitar refinishing/painting



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey, I need a place in Toronto that will do a professional refinishing and paintjob on one of my axes. Does anybody know any reputable people or shops? thanks!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...contact my former bassist, brian stensrud, in oshawa:

http://www.offthewallaudio.com/

-dh


----------

